# Having Movers Move My Home/Shop - I Need Your Advise



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I lost my job last November but the good news is that I found a new one right away and for more $. The down side is I have to move but the up side is the new company is moving me, ie footing the bill. I'm not really moving all that far, only about 4-1/2 hours east of where I am now. But it's far enough that I can't commute.

I've had professional movers move me loads of time in the past (7 years in Navy, I moved some) and 3 or 4 times sense then. So I have a good feel for the entire moving experience/process but I've never had this many and good quality tools in the past to ever have to worry about it.

Have any of you had professional movers move your shop? Any words of wisdom, advice or warnings that you might have?

I guess I'm not really expecting that the movers will come in, pick everything up, move it, put it back in it's new location and have every tool exactly as it was before. I know that every tool will have to have it's setup checked before I can get back to making dust.

Some of the type things that I was thinking about was the tablesaw (Delta Contractor's model) with it's fence, extension wings and table. Should I break this down? How much of my tools should I break down before the "big day?" What about protection?

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Chuck, based on what I learned when we moved, break your tools down as much as is reasonable, about the way they were when they were shipped to you. Remove wings, take the head off the drill press, box the fence separately if possible, secure anything that moves, might roll or floats, grease all iron tables (i.e. protect from moisture), disconnect and pack anything that might come loose in transit, ensure that everything is totally secured inside the moving truck to minimize any rocking action, if possible pack boxes in and around oddly shaped tools.

The movers should should pick everything up, move it and put it into its new location if you tell them where that is. Take pictures of all sides of everything before the move to be able to document any damage if necessary. HTH


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just assume this guy and his mate will do the moving. Take your bass and amp in your car.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I had your exact situation with a job change and a move. Also, I am retired AF so have moved quite a bit that way as we'll.

I took off the fence and rails from my table saw and also took off the motor. I put a heavy duty lock on every tool box I own. There were some tools that were just too easy to let walk away so I put those in the trunk of my car.

When they pack the shop I,d sit out there and watch them. Make sure the inventory form is perfect as far as listing every tool box by description.

I had them wrap my jointer, planer, drill press and table saw in big blankets.

That did the trick and had a pretty perfect move.

Good luck and congrats on the new job!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

And yes, I had pics of everything!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Get good insurance, along with good pix of the equipment, inside and out, so when they drop the table saw off the lift gate, it will be obvious how much it is bent. I'll be moving in a few years when I retire, and I'm already thinking about the details of how my equipment is going to survive the 1500+ mile ride. Maybe I'll just do woodcarving, although some of those tools got aced in the move in 2006. It's amazing how people can try to prove how macho or stupid they are by throwing other people's possessions around.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would pack up everything myself in the shop. These guys no a lot about moving household things but shop stuff. Don't trust anybody with your tools. That's just me talking


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Denis, as a guy who have been moved by pro movers @ 12 times, they will not let you pack your own stuff. You have to watch them do it, and guide them. If you want to pack your own stuff, then you have to load it, and move it yourself.


----------



## DannyB (Jan 12, 2009)

I've had my shop moved by pro movers a few times. If it's a good moving company, they will tell you what they want done (if anything), and ask you about anything they should know. Otherwise, two have asked me about where it was okay to lift certain things from (like the jointer), and take care of everything else.

The last trip was 3000 miles across the country (Maryland to California) in not great conditions. Everything came out fine.
To be flat out honest, while they are heavy, for most pro moving companies, tools are not the most expensive things they move by far. Most of the stuff probably won't even get listed on a high value item list (in my case, anything worth more than 3k).

In my case, all my items were full replacement cost protected with no depreciation deducted (and if your company is not paying for that, you should. It will not cost a lot, it will be worth it).

Company relocations are actually better than self-relocations. Assuming your company's business matters to the moving company, they aren't going to mess with you if something happens. Unlike individuals, companies move a lot of people, so your 2-3k tool is usually not worth the cost of losing your companies future business.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I had my shop moved by professional movers. I packed most of my tools myself and no issue with the movers. I moved most of my expensive hand power tools such as routers and bits. I used stretch wrap on all of the power cords and any cabinet with drawers. I used a ton of the HF moving blankets. Break down as much as possible and number boxes and keep a list of contents of each box. They did loose one box as my stuff was in storage for 4 months. However I knew what was in the box and the provided replacement value. Don't waste you money on boxes that are not heavy duty.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have had my shop moved cross country twice. Break down tools where possible. If you are moving cabinets (like your miter saw station), tape or bungee cord the doors closed. Use movers blankets to protect tools tops. If you plan to move lumber, smaller bundles to keep them manageable. I sandwiched figured stock with pine outers. Document the contents of any boxes as best you can. Almost everything came off the truck in good condition except for a bent leg on a tool stand.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

So pretty much all over the place. I don't plan on packing all of my tools myself but I think I will at least break them down some into smaller sub components. Like the table saw, dust collector etc. I've already started this to some extent, like taking the router out of the table and putting it back into it's original case.

I've had it both ways as it comes to packing or let them do it. When I moved from overseas, the moving company was adamant that they must pack everything. I even had a trash can half full of trash when they unpacked it. lol

One of things that I was concerned with was that I've had moving companies that didn't even unpack drawers. They just let them as is and put it on the truck like it was. Makes unpacking a breeze! I'll have to make certain that when we do the walk through prior to, that I point out items that are going to need "special handling." Some of my more "prized tools" will go in my truck. One of the nice things about not moving too far away is that I can move some of the things myself.

What about all of the lumber that I have piled around? The last movers moved it without even thinking about it but this time I have a TON more or lumber piled around.

Chuck


----------



## DannyB (Jan 12, 2009)

Lumber is hit or miss. Most will move it if it fits (IE you are not a truly huge job), and don't care about it.

Note however, depending on where you are moving, it may require agricultural inspection (even if kiln dried, sadly), and they may not want to deal with the hassle.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've moved my shop a few times. You must carefully pack all your tools so they don't get lost, stolen or damaged. Machines like saws, need to be broken down into manageable sizes. Fences and auxiliary tables must be removed and packed separately. Handwheels can often get broken in moving and are expensive to replace. If your saw is on a base, remove it and bolt it down to some 2×4's; makes it easier to handle, especially for any top-heavy items that could easily tip over. Keep the CG low. Bundle your lumber into convenient parcels; keeping the weight to around 50 #. In short, treat the moving of your shop the same as moving household goods.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I moved about 100 bf of QSWO from California to PA. I placed the good boards inside a "sandwich" of #2 pine to protect the surfaces of the oak. Used duct tape to secure the bundles. There were some hits on the pine but the oak was fine.


----------



## TeresaKeim (Feb 10, 2017)

Moving involves a lot of things to be taken care off. Including from packing, moving till the paperwork and all others stuffs. You should make a checklist for better shifting.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I've moved my shop several times. All company paid moves. If you pack it yourself, typically, the movers are not responsible for damage to the contents. I usually end up building crates to move the smaller stuff. I put casters on them and screw the lids shut. Actually, my crates are similar to the old style tool boxes, tills included. I wrap each piece in the crates with newspaper and pack everything tight so things won't rattle around.

If you tear down shelving, put all the screws in a bag and pack where you can find them again or tape them securely to the shelving unit.

Previous advise on taking off fences, hand wheels and other extensions from stationary tools is spot on.

On the last move, they did break the trunion on my old band saw. It was an ancient 12" craftsman that I bought for next to nothing at a garage sale. Full replacement value from the insurance company, no questions asked.

Leave yourself plenty of time to pack things up and set aside a specific box or crate for the tools you'll need immediately on arrival. Thee is always something that needs to be fixed/modified immediately to maintain peace in the new abode.
One move they tried to give me a hard time about moving lumber. Once I explained that it was all expensive hardwoods and not just 2×4s they relented.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Take your drugs/meds and any weapons yourself. I lost some of both on our last move. Sticky fingers on that stuff for sure.
Bill


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you realize this thread is 3 years old? The move has already been completed.


----------

